
Ask HN: Does Linkedin use AWS? - gcatalfamo
For the time of the S3 unavailability I wasn&#x27;t able to post any picture on my Linkedin feed.<p>Unless I am missing some famous Linkedin engineering blog post explaining it, I can make an educated guess about them using S3.<p>What are the dynamics of them not using Azure but AWS? Existing architecture pre-dating the MS acquisition?
======
brudgers
On the interstate, an accident in the east bound lanes may cause slow downs in
the west bound lanes. Traffic rerouting, rubber necking, emergency services
access, etc.

When S3 goes down, sites may have their traffic fall over to sites with higher
latency or lower band width or both or just another cloud. That will create
congestion and congestion may cause an activity such as transferring a large
file time out. And it may happen at any level, for example a service using
your ISP has a fall over plan from S3 to their local servers and this spikes
your ISP's traffic and your Linkedin session has a lower service level
agreement. That same situation can occur at every point in the network and has
nothing to do with Linkedin.

------
andreicon
for all we know azure might as well be another layer on top of aws.

